# I'm getting a Bridgport mill - can you help identify it?



## Dynahoe Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi,
I'm getting the machine in the picture.  I tried to get a picture of the model number, but it's too blurry and unreadable.
It comes with a set of collets, some tooling, already converted to single phase, sounds good running no load.

I'm guessing it weighs around 2000Lbs?


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks like a Bridgeport J head with a 32" table and a power feed.


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree. Looks just like mine, other than I have the longer bed. Looks like it has the original 3 phase motor and the old style power feed like mine as well.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes, 3 phase motor, with some kind of converter electronics.
Are there any manuals or the like that explain what all the knobs and levers do?  I've used another [different] machine a few times, so I have some idea, but more info is better.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 1, 2018)

And “step pulley”, you could say as an additional descriptor.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 1, 2018)

Vintagemachinery.org has Bridgeport manuals you can download.

Bruce


----------



## Janderso (Jul 1, 2018)

H&W Machine is a good source for OE parts.
Ask me how I know.
Congrats. Great Mills!!!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Oops


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Somethings screwy, ok nice ole girl, she has the pancake motor, good condition by the looks of it. Good luck, have fun , BE SAFE...


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 1, 2018)

That looks like 2 machines made into 1.  Looks like the base of a old round overarm machine and they put a more modern ram type on the old column.  The new machines ram saddle can rotate it 180 degrees if you have a slotter head.  That one has 4 hold down bolt holes and the ram saddle won't turn.   Many Bridgeport owners never turn it, so it might be good.   Up here in MN you might pay $1500.00 if you got lucky.   The power feed is also old.  The best way on that power feed is to look at the round holes the quick change feed lever goes in.  Worn machine the holes get wallowerd out.  Better check the ways too, so they are smooth and not scratched up (scored) the backlash in the feed screws and grab on the table and push and pull it in and out and look to see if it rocks or moves.   I have a photo of #1 Bridgeport that is in The American Precision Museum in VT.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Jul 1, 2018)

Hmmm....  Yes, I thought the bottom looked different from other pictures I've seen than what J head searches turned up.  Once I get moved from the basement it is in I'll be getting more pictures, etc.  I'll need to figure out what small pieces are missing from the rod that goes across the front of the table - it's for the power feed, looks like it would trigger a stop or reverse direction.  But I know something is missing, since the left end is kind of hanging there.


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 2, 2018)

Yup. That rod along the front is the stop for the power feed. Mine has a couple hangers holding it loosely along the table. There is a bracket on the saddle toward the center. That's the trip. There are little set screw collars you tighten on the rod. When they hit the bracket on the saddle, they push the direction selector to disable the power feed. 

The motor and gearbox are pretty strong. Make sure you don't bind it up. Something will likely break. 

Here's a pic of mine. You can see the parts I mentioned, the trip bracket is under the vise a bit.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 2, 2018)

If you look at the picture of # 1 in the middle of the saddle is a upside down looking T.   The one you have should have a hole running cross ways in it that a 3/8" (or so) rod runs through it and the are small moveable clamps on it and the right side end had a horse show swivel clamp on it the attaches to the power feed directional handle and when the table moves to the limit the clamp hits the side of the up side down T and that pulls the rod and switches the power feed lever to neutral.

Under a plate with a gravity feed oiler that is on top of the feed box is a pointer that has a spring in it and the pointer is a detent plunger so the feed lever stays put in left feed / neutral / right feed.   The round clamps on side of table on # 1 are positive stops as that machine didn't have power feed.  When the table moves to the end of travel the round Tee Slot Clamp hits the upside down T.  Pretty simple.  The older bases were a lot heavier then the newer ones.  Im guessing the machine weights 2500 pounds.  If you can remove the ram saddle from the column.  I used to figure a regular or standard J head machine weighted a ton or 2000 pounds.

Also your machine looks like it has the 30" table the old round arms had.  That might make it 100 pounds lighter then the more modern 42" table.

Hopefully it's a walk out basement, if not might be smart to pull the table, saddle, knee and as I said the ram saddle.  If you pull the knee, unscrew that slotted screw in the middle top of column as that's a dead stop top limit screw.  There is another on screwed into the back of the knee.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes, walk out basement.  Paved path up to the level the garage is on, but kind of steep.  Also, too narrow for a good sized vehicle, and no real space to get a trailer at the bottom, level, and arranged in a way it could be winched on.  So first  step will be winching it up to the garage, then finagleing a truck & trailer to haul it to my house.  Once it is here, moving it outside is nothing, see my avatar.  I have a walk out basement, with a 6' wide door, so roller pipes and such to get it inside and into position.

I've seen a bunch on here about how to check for wear, etc. so I'll inspect all that.  It was being used by the previous owner to the guy who has it now for making custom golf clubs.  It does not look heavily used, not that that means a lot....


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Aug 13, 2018)

Got the machine moved up from the basement to the garage.  Had a little time to check for play in the X / Y, seems pretty tight [not loose and wiggly ] and even along the travel.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 14, 2018)

How far did you have to move it on the pipe rollers? We do what ever it takes to get the job done.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Aug 14, 2018)

30' out of basement, 30' from behind to side, 50' up the hill.  Pretty steep hill.  Another 30 back to the side to line up with the garage bay.10' back into garage.    Once it is in my yard, the big yellow thing in my avatar will move it from the trailer to within 10' of my basement door.  Then rollers about 60' into it's place in the basement.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 14, 2018)

That will be one very satisfying job once the machine is in place. That’s a long way to go on pipe. I’m sure all the help knows to keep the fingers clear of the pipes as they are moving them, work safe.
BTW, welcome to H-M 
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow, I moved mine with pipe about 30'. It kicked my ass.
You are a better man than I sir.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 14, 2018)

I move mine with a pallet jack.... lol


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Aug 14, 2018)

It was work.  The site situation was no good for anything but a bobcat type machine, but that costs a lot to rent, and you need a truck that can tow the trailer.  Only positive was that the path was paved.  The big block and tackle worked great when pulled by the big zero turn hydraulic lawnmower the original owner has.  The machine is too heavy to move [up the hill] far by hand pulling the rope.  The reduction ratio of the block made the speed of moving slow and controllable.  Yes, I capt my hands oriented to minimize the risk of getting pinched!  And stayed away from being downhill of the machine.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 14, 2018)

My hats off to you, good job.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Aug 30, 2018)

It's here!


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Sep 2, 2018)

How involved is it to remove the table  - the part that slides side to side on this machine?  I have to move the machine through a path that is too narrow for it to fit, and moving the other stuff, well, will be a big project.


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 2, 2018)

Dynahoe Dave said:


> How involved is it to remove the table  - the part that slides side to side on this machine?  I have to move the machine through a path that is too narrow for it to fit, and moving the other stuff, well, will be a big project.




Not difficult. I was taking it further apart, but I think you can remove the handles and brackets off the end of the table, and then just push it off. I would probably remove the lead screw so you can't damage it, and the gib just to make it easier. It's heavy, make sure you have something to hold the weight. I used an engine crane chained to the table T-slots.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Sep 3, 2018)

Removed the power feed, and the handle off the other side.  Then the lead screw.  The table fit through with 1/4" to spare.



Hard to see in the picture, but I have discovered that putting small blocks between the pipe rollers makes moving go a lot faster, as the pipes stay spaced more evenly.  Kind of like how the cage in a ball bearing keeps the balls spaced evenly.   Using 1-1/4" iron pipe for rollers, 2x4 with a big pry bar to shift / lift the machine.


----------



## chrispyny (Nov 13, 2018)

How i moved mine, solely by myself once loaded on the trailer where i purchased it. From the time i slid the pallet jack under the mill, to the time it sat where i wanted it, was 15 min. Only cause i went VERY slowly.


----------

